
Configure VXLAN with multiple unicast endpoints - rmedaer
https://joejulian.name/blog/how-to-configure-linux-vxlans-with-multiple-unicast-endpoints/
======
rmedaer
Replying to AN:

You can now use systemd to configure it (v243):
[https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/12441](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/12441)

Since yesterday systemd v243 is in debian/bullseye (testing):
[https://tracker.debian.org/news/1079640/systemd-243-5-migrat...](https://tracker.debian.org/news/1079640/systemd-243-5-migrated-
to-testing/)

